
Mikko Hypponen: How the NSA betrayed the world's trust - Libertatea
http://www.ted.com/talks/mikko_hypponen_how_the_nsa_betrayed_the_world_s_trust_time_to_act.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TEDTalks_video+%28TEDTalks+Main+%28SD%29+-+Site%29
======
bujatt
I especially liked the quote Mikko made from Marcus Ranum:

"United States is right now treating the Internet as it would be treating one
of its colonies. So we are back to the age of colonization, and we, the
foreign users of the Internet, we should think about Americans as our
masters."

No one likes the feeling of being suppressed or colonized. I think this bad
feel can be used to mobilize larger masses in demanding a future with much
more controlled and transparent surveillance.

------
mikkohypponen
Thank You for posting my talk.

~~~
Libertatea
Thank you for the insightful talk, Mike.

